# Pulled lamb



## atomicsmoke (May 22, 2017)

This is from the shoulder of a small lamb. Used a ras-el-hanout style of rub. Smoked for about 4h then finished in the oven to 200F internal.

We had it with corn tortillas and tzatziki.












20170521_192355-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2017)

Boy I bet that was good.

I have never had pulled lamb!

Al


----------

